# Hello Fellow Musicians



## SteveMontgomery (Aug 19, 2018)

My name is Steve Montgomery and I am an aspiring composer & musician for DARKMOOD and Infinite Mindscape. I also have another electronic solo project called SDM. DARKMOOD is my scary music project geared toward horror and suspense films. My Infinite Mindscape project is the polar opposite of the darker music blending a hybrid cinematic sound with synth music. My influences include Tangerine Dream, Vangelis, Hans Zimmer, Bear McCReary, Graeme Revell, John Carpenter and many more. I also operate a blog called samplesoundreview and Youtube channel called krazetv. I'm looking forward to being a part of this forum.


----------



## Jaap (Aug 19, 2018)

Hey Steve! Good to see you here man


----------



## SteveMontgomery (Aug 19, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Hey Steve! Good to see you here man


Thanks Jaap for the recommendation to get on here. I signed up a couple weeks ago and now I'm finally going to get more involved on here. So much going on- had little time lately. Happy 'Triple Spiral Audio' Anniversary !!


----------



## Jaap (Aug 19, 2018)

SteveMontgomery said:


> Thanks Jaap for the recommendation to get on here. I signed up a couple weeks ago and now I'm finally going to get more involved on here. So much going on- had little time lately. Happy 'Triple Spiral Audio' Anniversary !!



Great, this is really my favorite forum. Really an amazing amount of great people, awesome posts and great inspiration to be found here (and we have pink dancing elephant emoji of course  )
Yeah you are getting close to your release of course. What I heard so far from your album sounds awesome!
And a big thanks!


----------

